# 15' RE SX



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok so I'm ditching the old plan for 2 alpine type r's and getting a RE SX 15" for 240 shipped from a group buy on another forum. Now I just need to figure out how Im going to power it, what kind of box to build and what not. If anyone has the sub I would love for your input on anything.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> Ok so I'm ditching the old plan for 2 alpine type r's and getting a RE SX 15" for 240 shipped from a group buy on another forum. Now I just need to figure out how Im going to power it, what kind of box to build and what not. If anyone has the sub I would love for your input on anything.


wat other forum?

id say an orion 1200d

i plan on running 2 10" SX powered by an orion 2500d in my Z


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

In a box, will it even fit in the trunk? I had a 15 in the trunk of my Caddy (seville), it fit, but the height of the speaker made it a tight squeez. Was difficult getting the speaker in and out. I went to their RE's website and they didnt give the power rating for it. But looks like this is a compition sub that can use a lot of wattage. I'm thinkin' a 1,000w amp or so, any decent brand will do. Kicker, Kenwood, Boss, Pioneer, Audiobahn, Rockford F., Cerwin Vega, & SE makes amps. Out of all of those brands I would suggest Cerwin Vega, they are known for making great stuff. I know a little more about them. I myself am putting all Boss Audio in my car. I have a Boss amp, works great, after doing some research I was impressed and am getting all Boss audio to check it out. As for a box... I think it all depends on how much you want to spend and what you can fit in it. I'm thinkin' solid sealed inclosure, because you cant go wrong with one and they are small.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Ill find a way for it to fit, I promise.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

www.reaudio.com has all the dimensions for a box and what they suggest.

Scratch that, they only go up to their 12"... I'd recommend giving them a call.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

asleepz said:


> www.reaudio.com has all the dimensions for a box and what they suggest.
> 
> Scratch that, they only go up to their 12"... I'd recommend giving them a call.


Nah it tells me I need a 3.5cu. ft. ported box tuned to 35hz. But thats not the probelm, I have to make a 3.5cu, ft. box fit in my trunk, thats the challenge.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

MrFurious said:


> I myself am putting all Boss Audio in my car. I have a Boss amp, works great, after doing some research I was impressed and am getting all Boss audio to check it out.


Might want to rethink that plan before it's too late, Boss is one of the worst brands there is, period.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

too late... The specs of there stuff is good.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

^^ I agree, stay away from Boss. US Amps is a good brand, AX1000DE is rated at a kilowatt into 1 ohm and its ~90% efficient so current requirements won't get out of hand. Gonna hit you though for like $750, that may be too much for your budget, I don't know.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

MrFurious said:


> too late... The specs of there stuff is good.


Fudging specs is very easy in car audio when there's no authority to call them on it. Just check out Sony's headunits, they do it all the time; according to the specs they should be the best headunits available, but they're terrible.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

eh wut ever'... I have faith in Boss. We will soon see. And the XPlode line of Sony isnt junk. My Xplode deck was great. I think my new Boss deck will be even better.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The Xplode line is the worst Sony has made in years, possibly the worst they've ever made.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow if you think Sony xplod and Boss are good, you should try listening to some real equipment.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I didnt say they were tip top of the line. And I have heard, seen, & made many a system. In the audio department, unless you designe and make audio equipment, you will fall short of impressing me. So save, "this is a reeeal system" talk for the Pimp My Ride generation kid.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> I didnt say they were tip top of the line. And I have heard, seen, & made many a system. In the audio department, unless you designe and make audio equipment, you will fall short of impressing me. So save, "this is a reeeal system" talk for the Pimp My Ride generation kid.


Nobody accused you of saying they were top of the line, but sony and boss arent even half way up the line. How do you think wal-mart can afford to sell sony and boss? Because its not worh shit.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Wall-mart doesnt sell Boss, or they didnt untill yesterday or sumtin'. Sony wasnt all that great untill their _X-plode_ line. I never spoke that highly of Sony untill I was in need of a CD-player, fast, and went to WallMart and got one. Was supprised by it and thier 6.5" three ways. But I am getting all Boss this time, IQ series stuff, *Boss* just sounds better than _X-Plode_. huhuh'


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> ....In the audio department, unless you designe and make audio equipment, you will fall short of impressing me. So save, "this is a reeeal system" talk for the Pimp My Ride generation kid.


Ummm, I've been an audio engineer for ~15 years. I've worked studio, live, broadcast, raves, clubs, churches and auditoriums. I own a 2 kilowatt PA. Does that qualify? 

Funny, I thought that the Pimp My Ride kids were the ones who bought stuff like Xplod and Boss.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> Wall-mart doesnt sell Boss, or they didnt untill yesterday or sumtin'. Sony wasnt all that great untill their _X-plode_ line. I never spoke that highly of Sony untill I was in need of a CD-player, fast, and went to WallMart and got one. Was supprised by it and thier 6.5" three ways. But I am getting all Boss this time, IQ series stuff, *Boss* just sounds better than _X-Plode_. huhuh'


The xplod line is the worst yet, stop acting liek you are some all knowing audio god. It's a giveaway that you dont know crap when you say that sony xplod speaker and HU's impress you. Next thing you will be telling us that lightnign audio subs are the shit.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> The xplod line is the worst yet, stop acting liek you are some all knowing audio god. It's a giveaway that you dont know crap when you say that sony xplod speaker and HU's impress you. Next thing you will be telling us that lightnign audio subs are the shit.


funky pup > all






















:thumbdwn:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

MrFurious said:


> Sony wasnt all that great untill their _X-plode_ line.


You've got that a little backwards, they're getting worse, not better. They used to make some pretty decent stuff, their Mobile ES line was actually pretty damn good, but they've been going downhill and the Xplode line is the worst crap they've made in a VERY long time.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Ummm, I've been an audio engineer for ~15 years. I've worked studio, live, broadcast, raves, clubs, churches and auditoriums. I own a 2 kilowatt PA. Does that qualify?


 No'... I built my studio. There for my penis is larger.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> No'... I built my studio. There for my penis is larger.


Get out of my thread, you should be banned you moron. Hijak another one of my thread and I'll ePWN you. :thumbdwn:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> No'... I built my studio. There for my penis is larger.


Take it to off topic. We're trying to help someone here, if you dont have anything useful to offer, then don't post.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Take it to off topic. We're trying to help someone here, if you dont have anything useful to offer, then don't post.


"In a box, will it even fit in the trunk? I had a 15 in the trunk of my Caddy (seville), it fit, but the height of the speaker made it a tight squeez. Was difficult getting the speaker in and out. I went to their RE's website and they didnt give the power rating for it. But looks like this is a compition sub that can use a lot of wattage. I'm thinkin' a 1,000w amp or so, any decent brand will do. Kicker, Kenwood, Boss, Pioneer, Audiobahn, Rockford F., Cerwin Vega, & SE makes amps. Out of all of those brands I would suggest Cerwin Vega, they are known for making great stuff. I know a little more about them. I myself am putting all Boss Audio in my car. I have a Boss amp, works great, after doing some research I was impressed and am getting all Boss audio to check it out. As for a box... I think it all depends on how much you want to spend and what you can fit in it. I'm thinkin' solid sealed inclosure, because you cant go wrong with one and they are small."
^Me helping him/you... sounds as if you need all you can get.

"Originally Posted by captain_shrapnel
Ummm, I've been an audio engineer for ~15 years. I've worked studio, live, broadcast, raves, clubs, churches and auditoriums. I own a 2 kilowatt PA. Does that qualify?"
^The starter of the pissing contest.




ga16freak said:


> Get out of my thread, you should be banned you moron. Hijak another one of my thread and I'll ePWN you.


You wont do nuthin, dont threatin' me. No one is aroused here, so stop tryin'. Selfproclaimedfreak


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> .... In the audio department, unless you designe and make audio equipment, you will fall short of impressing me. So save, "this is a reeeal system" talk for the Pimp My Ride generation kid.


No this was the start. You basically said that unless someone had serious audio experience, you weren't impressed. So I provided my resume, like you requested. Then you got bitter, talking about penis size. 
The brands you named are the kind of stuff you find in a high school parking lot. You must work in the install department of a BB/CC.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> "In a box, will it even fit in the trunk? I had a 15 in the trunk of my Caddy (seville), it fit, but the height of the speaker made it a tight squeez. Was difficult getting the speaker in and out. I went to their RE's website and they didnt give the power rating for it. But looks like this is a compition sub that can use a lot of wattage. I'm thinkin' a 1,000w amp or so, any decent brand will do. Kicker, Kenwood, Boss, Pioneer, Audiobahn, Rockford F., Cerwin Vega, & SE makes amps. Out of all of those brands I would suggest Cerwin Vega, they are known for making great stuff. I know a little more about them. I myself am putting all Boss Audio in my car. I have a Boss amp, works great, after doing some research I was impressed and am getting all Boss audio to check it out. As for a box... I think it all depends on how much you want to spend and what you can fit in it. I'm thinkin' solid sealed inclosure, because you cant go wrong with one and they are small."
> ^Me helping him/you... sounds as if you need all you can get.
> 
> "Originally Posted by captain_shrapnel
> ...



Why would I take suggestions from someone that thinks explodis sonys best line and that boss is a good brand? Almost all those ams you named you are paying for the brand name. If you really wanted to help me you would have elarned a little bit about this sub and you would have found out that it does much better in a ported box than a sealed one. Another point you made that is ridicoulous "As for a box... I think it all depends on how much you want to spend", well I dont know how you figure this since the box will be the cheapest part of the buildup. Come back when you have some real information and you arent pulling it out of your ass or getting it out of the latest "Import Tuner".


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

The website of your speaker company doesnt even provide the power rating of their speakers.  And ported can mean distortion though you may hear more bass.  

And as for "good" stuff. I like *BAD* stuff myself.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> The website of your speaker company doesnt even provide the power rating of their speakers.  And ported can mean distortion though you may hear more bass.
> 
> And as for "good" stuff. I like *BAD* stuff myself.


Idiots like you are what made companies like audibahn and sony so succesful. You just pick what has the best specs (which arerent true). You have never heard any real audio systems so you assume your boss and sony are "the shit" Anything RE is going to be about 50 times better than your shitty BOSS sysyem. Ported isnt meant for the best SQ its meant for SPL. Learn your shit before you start acting liek some god and stop rolling your damn eyes because you look like a moron with this stuff you are saying.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

mmmmm kenwood, orion and RE :thumbup: 

sounds like a good setup for my car


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

MrFurious said:


> The website of your speaker company doesnt even provide the power rating of their speakers.


Uh, yes they do, might want to get your eyes checked. They just don't plaster it all over EVERYTHING like the shitty companies do. They tell you so that you know, but they don't shove it down your throat like it's the only thing that matters (which you apparently believe). They give the rms and peak power ratings for every one of their subs except for the MT, because it doesn't really have a power rating, it's a dedicated spl sub and if you're worried about subwoofer power ratings then you don't need to be competing in spl, especially not with something like the MT.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, I guess people competing nationally should ditch their RE gear to get Xplod and Boss :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------

